# New boutique caterer in South Orange County, CA seeks space in licensed kitchen and a mentor.



## roxstar (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello,
Doing private parties for friends forever.  Now have wealthy clients and getting referrals for weddings.  Need space to cook for 50 to 150 people.  Also, that is a huge leap for me as well.  Mostly do private homes 25 or less.

Need mentor for basics and guidance.  I have a wedding at a private home @ 100 people in July.  Would like information on food transporting, on site warming, etc....

Thank you so much.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have access to a rental company???


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifYou are in Luck!!! With the economy the way it is, there is a lot of used restaurant equipment on the market at restaurant equipment suppliers and at auction houses and a lot of it is sold at about 80% off retail prices, Which is about what you would pay for rental fees so buy it once and you will have it forever. Stainless steel and aluminum dosen't absorb anything that was in it before. If buy equipment that's 20-30 years old you will probably you will be getting better than whats new today. If you rent it today you will have to rent it again the next time./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## roxstar (Mar 31, 2010)

yes I do.


----------

